
Ask HN: Where to get a data source for the current coronavirus pandemic stats? - lobo_tuerto
I&#x27;m looking for a data source that&#x27;s updated regularly with stats for the coronavirus pandemic broken down by country and other sub criteria (gender, age, positive cases, new cases per day, etc).<p>Does it exist?<p>Wanting to get my hand at this to do some data visualization stuff.<p>The ideal source would be an API. But a downloadable data set that&#x27;s updated regularly is good enough.
======
ma2rten
I just googled. I found this:

[https://github.com/soroushchehresa/awesome-
coronavirus#api](https://github.com/soroushchehresa/awesome-coronavirus#api)

------
lobo_tuerto
Looks like this is what I was looking for:

[https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19](https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19)

------
junk987654321
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)

